

Streamus turns YouTube into the music player you always wanted - plurby
https://streamus.com

======
SeanAnderson
Man, I showed you guys this days before Reddit and nobody gave a damn,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8896228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8896228).

Ah well, author here. Feel free to ask questions as you see fit. I'll re-
iterate what I had said in my other post:

Streamus has been my personal project for almost three years. I had become
frustrated with managing music hosted on YouTube and decided to streamline the
process.

The client is written with Backbone/Marionette and is backed by a C# server.
The entire project is open-source:

\-
[https://github.com/MeoMix/StreamusChromeExtension/](https://github.com/MeoMix/StreamusChromeExtension/)

\-
[https://github.com/MeoMix/StreamusServer](https://github.com/MeoMix/StreamusServer)

Streamus enjoys ~150K weekly users and continues to grow after recently
updating the UI with a design inspired by Google's Material Design principles.
Screenshots: [http://imgur.com/a/vyd56](http://imgur.com/a/vyd56)

I have no concrete plans to monetize; Streamus is mostly serving as an
invaluable learning experience. I went into this with very little knowledge of
JavaScript, design, and development workflow. Pushing myself to better the
product has forced me to markedly improve in all aspects.

I'd love to have feedback, critique, or possibly find other developers
interested in implementing some features. :)

~~~
Mithaldu
I haven't even tried the thing itself, but your website already turned me off.
Now, i realize you most likely didn't realize this yourself, since Opera ASA
intentionally seeded a lot of confusion and fucked over their original
userbase, but please:

When you say "Opera", make it clear that you mean "Opera 15+", since Opera 15
and upwards are completely different software packages than Opera 12, share no
code whatsoever, and are in fact just Chromium clones with some amount of
reskinning and less than 1% of the original features of Opera 12 added.

~~~
SeanAnderson
I'm aware that Opera wasn't running on the Webkit browser before... but they
shifted to WebKit several years ago. How many years have to pass before you'd
find it acceptable to start assuming new software is for the new stuff?

The website's meh. It was quickly bootstrapped, but I'd rather focus on
delivering a quality product than quality marketing. There's only so many
hours in each day and many of the installs come from the Chrome Web Store
itself rather than through my landing page.

~~~
Mithaldu
> How many years have to pass before you'd find it acceptable to start
> assuming new software is for the new stuff?

It's not about the time passed, it's entirely about the usability. They didn't
shift to webkit. They didn't just change the engine. They threw away literally
all they had, fired most of their development staff, took a stock chromium,
and started building new stuff on top of that, at a glacial pace.

So far they've managed to add only an utter miniscule amount of the hundreds
of features found in 12, and from what they've communicated, much will never
make it into the new codebase because they don't care, or because the features
are impossible to implement in Chromium.

> How many years have to pass before you'd find it acceptable to start
> assuming new software is for the new stuff?

I wasn't asking for an overhaul, only for 4 added characters: " 15+" English
isn't my primary language, so: Was i unclear about that?

And lastly, some feedback on the plugin itself: It's quite nice, and i like
the quality of life thing of having it available from any page. However as far
as i can tell there's no way to add existing youtube playlists to it
wholesale, and if i have to add every video manually, i'd rather stick to bare
youtube. Did i overlook something?

~~~
SeanAnderson
Heya, sorry for the delay. I got swamped with messages :(

I suppose your points about Opera are fair. It's just that even the Opera team
made it very clear to me that I should only be providing screenshots using the
newer version of Opera. I figured that the old version was all but dead, so
why mention it?

That said, I'll throw it in on future publications + add it to the website
when the user is browsing w/ Opera.

You can import playlists by going opening the left-side panel, clicking
'Create Playlist' and then copy/pasting a YouTube URL into the 2nd input which
says 'URL'. However, I've come to learn that this is totally not intuitive
from the number of times I've had to answer that in the past few days. I've
logged a GitHub issue to rework it and make it more intuitive and obvious.
Sorry about that.

------
c--misura
Sean,

Streamus is fantastic. Great job. I've been looking for something like this.
I'm building a couple of Chrome extensions, any tips would be appreciated.

~~~
SeanAnderson
Hummm,

Could you be more specific? I know pretty much everything there is to know on
extensions (or I'd like to think I do...), but there's so much to them!

What're your goals with them? What do they do?

